# 제가 좀 도와드릴께요.



## Hyperpolyglot

I learned from a reputable source that when you want to help someone, for example, carry some of their bags because they have too many, you can say 제가 좀 도와드릴께요., but when I tried to Google it, the search engine try to correct me with 제가 좀 도와드릴까요.
So what difference does it make from 께 to 까?


----------



## ouuugg

The sentence ended with 께 is a declarative sentence, while one with 까 is an interrogative sentence. As you know, the sentence type does not always match its function. For example, "I could use your help." is a declarative sentence, but it functions as an order, which is general function of imperative sentences.

The two sentences you proposed may be different in meanings, but they do have the same function.
제가 좀 도와드릴께요. - I can help you. (if you want)
제가 좀 도와드릴까요? - Can I help you?


----------



## Richard Kook

Hi 
Actually 께요 is incorrect . 게요 is correct (since Korean orthographic revision in 1988)


----------

